# Canada EV conversion insurance



## colinrickards (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi, I am looking at insurance coverage in Canada.
I live in the nexus of insurance prices and policies, Ontario and am having a hell of a time finding a company to give me coverage. The few I have found insist it is a custom modified car and classify it as a "street racer" so it basically puts me in the category of being boned.

I have been working with a decent broker who loves the idea of an electric car and she has asked if I can get the policies or contact information from any other companies in other provinces so she can try and get something drafted up for me.

So, for any Canadian builders who do you have for insurance and is there a policy number or contact you can provide so I can reference it to my broker?

As much information from as many provinces the better!

If no one minds sharing who their insurance company is and any information it would be greatly appreciated.

I'm sure others can use this information as well.

Cheers!
-Colin.


----------



## Jesse67 (May 12, 2009)

Hello fellow Canadian EVer! I can share with you my experience although I'm in Alberta so I don't know how it really differs.

Regular policies should be no problem provided the vehicle is one you can get a regular policy for. Example, my Japanese mini truck, being right hand drive and imported on top of being electric makes things very difficult, it's just not in anyone's system. If you have a more conventional vehicle the problem is if you are in an accident you will get the insurance appraisers value which almost certainly won't cover all the extra parts you've put into it. 

In Alberta any road legal vehicle can get liability insurance providing it has been safetied, you can't be denied this apparently. This is the minimum you need here to legally drive and it's what I've got on the mini truck. The trouble is I have no physical damage coverage, collision, fire theft etc. which sucks but if I get in an accident the batteries and motor will likely still be fine if I'm still ok and they can be moved to another vehicle. The truck itself wasn't that expensive. This difficulty came from my truck being a right hand drive mini truck, not because it was electric. 

Ideally what you want is an appraised value policy to provide the physical damage coverage, fire, theft and collision, in Alberta they call that a 19A endorsement. The cost of coverage depends on the appraised value of your vehicle which is determined by the appraiser of your choice. You would hopefully get fair value for your vehicle in the event it's written off. Below is a company that was willing to work with me on the custom side but wasn't able to provide collision coverage due to it being a right hand drive vehicle.

http://www.competition.ca/cinew-silverplan.htm

They were able to provide me with a show and parade use only plan but that had too many limitations. They specialize in classic and custom vehicles. What sort of vehicle do you have?

Good Luck!

Jesse


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

I've had the same experience as Jesse67, but I'm also in Alberta. My insurance company doesn't really care that it's electric, however by default they consider it valued the same as an ice unless I have it appraised and pay some sort of premium based on the value.


----------



## colinrickards (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi Jesse, thanks for the reply. Alberta is provincially provided insurance correct?
That sounds quite a bit different than Ontario but thanks for the info. I'm definitely going to include it in my pile of info to my insurance broker.

Do you have a separate insurance company as well?

Cheers!
-Colin


----------



## colinrickards (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi rwaudio, just wondering who you use for your insurance company and if there is some sort of package name or number or if it is ok a contact name/number that I could have my broker reference as an example. If you are more comfortable with PM-ing it to my vs. posting here feel free.

This is exactly what I told her I wanted.
Insure it as if it was ice but no more because it is electric. 
I did try to talk her into trying for a cheaper rate as it is more environmentally friendly but she seemed skeptical on making that work.

Thanks for the lead!
-Colin.



rwaudio said:


> I've had the same experience as Jesse67, but I'm also in Alberta. My insurance company doesn't really care that it's electric, however by default they consider it valued the same as an ice unless I have it appraised and pay some sort of premium based on the value.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

colinrickards said:


> Hi rwaudio, just wondering who you use for your insurance company and if there is some sort of package name or number or if it is ok a contact name/number that I could have my broker reference as an example. If you are more comfortable with PM-ing it to my vs. posting here feel free.
> 
> This is exactly what I told her I wanted.
> Insure it as if it was ice but no more because it is electric.
> ...


I'm with Intact (ING) through a broker (Hopper Insurance) and Hopper dealt with Intact and relayed what I told them. I'm not sure how that conversation went between them, however Hopper came back to me saying there wasn't an issue with the coverage but only for the book value of an '86 944 unless I had the car appraised and got extra coverage as a "custom car". Hopefully custom doesn't mean performance in the eyes of the insurance company.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

rwaudio said:


> I'm not sure how that conversation went between them, however Hopper came back to me saying there wasn't an issue with the coverage but only for the book value of an '86 944 unless I had the car appraised and got extra coverage as a "custom car". Hopefully custom doesn't mean performance in the eyes of the insurance company.


Turn down the motor amps limit to make it still fun but tame. Let the appraiser drive it. Turn it back up when you get home.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

dougingraham said:


> Turn down the motor amps limit to make it still fun but tame. Let the appraiser drive it. Turn it back up when you get home.


That's true, they probably already have a perception of it being "slow" so it wouldn't be hard to turn it down and meet those expectations.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I don't think that bit matters, unless you have requirements like in Europe that it not exceed OEM hp. They only care that it's custom because you want it appraised and valued at higher than book cost. You're paying more for that, not for performance.


----------



## colinrickards (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok, thanks again for the info!
That is basically exactly what I am looking for, hopefully I can get that worked out.




rwaudio said:


> I'm with Intact (ING) through a broker (Hopper Insurance) and Hopper dealt with Intact and relayed what I told them. I'm not sure how that conversation went between them, however Hopper came back to me saying there wasn't an issue with the coverage but only for the book value of an '86 944 unless I had the car appraised and got extra coverage as a "custom car". Hopefully custom doesn't mean performance in the eyes of the insurance company.


----------



## colinrickards (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone knows of any Ontario builders and if you ask them to chime in with their experience with insurance. Quebec and Manitoba would be good to hear from as well as anyone else.

Colin.


----------



## colinrickards (Mar 6, 2012)

Whoops! I've got some fat fingers. I tried marking the thread 5 star and instead of hitting submit clicked 1 star submit. Yeah for forums and phone keyboards.
Just want to say thanks for the great info so far, it is a 5 star not a 1 star


----------



## Old.DSMer (May 18, 2012)

smpavlik is in Ontario as well.

Not sure how he made out...his thread here.


----------



## colinrickards (Mar 6, 2012)

Ohh excellent thanks, time for some reading!
I'll drop him a line.

Cheers!
-Colin.



Old.DSMer said:


> smpavlik is in Ontario as well.
> 
> Not sure how he made out...his thread here.


----------



## colinrickards (Mar 6, 2012)

madeliaupv65 said:


> What is this


I am looking to gather any and all information on ev insurance in canada.


----------

